# Why are you at SMF?



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 5, 2008)

This is why I'm here:

I'm know that I'm pretty new to the forum. Just letting everyone know how much I appreciate the opportunity to be here with all of you fine folks. I've been here just a few weeks and I'm leaning alot of new things every time I visit. I read about things I have'nt yet thought about and it sparks some creativity. I have had a few questions and got alot of good responses. And, I had curiousity towards what others have been doing. It's great here. You'll always find what you want. I've even been around to lend a hand for few others now and then, and that's what really keeps me coming back. Hey, helping others just has a way of turning my crank.

Maybe when I really get some free time that I can plan a good all-dayer' (and then some) for myself I'll kick out something I haven't yet thought of, and haven't seen here. I'll hold onto my boots 'til then.

Again, this is a great place to go for cooking info, entertainment or just to find that good ole' cure for the common syptoms of addiction to smoked food. Kinda like hang-overs...only one way to avoid 'em, stay drunk. When you're in withdrawal from smoked food, well you've not had a smoke for entirely too long, so get busy!!!

Keep in mind that we're all here for a good reason. Helping our brothers, sisters, neighbors and friends is what makes the world such an incredibly great place to live in, and especially since we can all share a common joy for superb homemade food. I feel priveledged.

Thanks to all, and may you have great smoke.

Eric


----------



## monty (Oct 5, 2008)

Great folks, super food and an undeniable addiction keep me goin'! Or should I say returnin'?

Cheers!


----------



## capt dan (Oct 5, 2008)

Well said Eric.


----------



## erain (Oct 5, 2008)

i am at smf because i think that this site has hands down given me more information than any other site i have checked out. heck i dont even look elsewhere anymore. i am still in my first year here as a member so consider myself still kind of new. have smoked a bit before joining smf but mainly just fish and sausage. but now the great people on the site have got me really smoking!!!! and it is all because of the info i gained from smf and the help the people who so unselfishly pass on to new members such as myself. i guess i would like to also take this chance to say thanks to all who have helped-you all know who you are!!!! also beyond the info and help i have made friends here from all over the states and even further away. i guess also the way i was mentored by one or two members make me feel that i need to contribute to the site and with new members to sort of pay back these members who took the time for me. kind of long winded but u asked for it... thats why i am at smf!!!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 5, 2008)

well said u guys- I here cuz they closed the brothel-dang it.


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 5, 2008)

I stumbled onto this site looking for a cover for my SnP. Once here I found mods for it and after looking around a while found a WHOLE LOT MORE. I signed up for the 5 day course and started my journey into smoking meat. I came here regularly for info on how to "do it right" and ended up meeting a bunch of great guys and gals who share the love of what we do. Now it's more of a social thing, visiting friends and acquaintances, and sharing pics of great food. Great place and great peeps.


----------



## dono (Oct 5, 2008)

I come here because nobody in the real world who actually knows me will have anything todo with me unless I feed them , so I come here and get ideas on what to cook next, I'm actually a very lonley pathetic man with nothing better todo, ummmmmm never mind it's time for my pills now bye


----------



## ronp (Oct 6, 2008)

I stumbled on this site through a search. Didn't even have a smoker. After reading a few days I joined and sent my 15 dollars for a *premier membership*. Can't even buy a good book for that.

Since then I have made many friends, learned an awful lot and shared also. I wouldn't even look for another place, this is the best hands down. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It has turned into a family thing for me since I don't have any except for Carol and the dogs. 

It has also made me much more creative in what I smoke. I LOVE IT here!


----------



## rickw (Oct 6, 2008)

I was referred to SMF by a friend from an audio forum. We both have been into smoking some good food for a couple of years now. I was interested in a drum smoker and here I found most of the ideas I needed to get er done. Now I do most of my smoking on my UDS.............thanks SMF.

 What's been keeping me here is the great folks with a ton of great ideas.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I enjoy the interaction, sharing, and there is always a new found way of doing something that I enjoy. The jokes aren't bad...


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2008)

That Sir,  was remarkably well said. I believe I shall issue some *POINTS* to you!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, Richtee, and a big thank you to you Sir, for points.

Eric


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 6, 2008)

It be a fun, informative place, sorta like I've always said, one big neighborhood were friends gather ta share a smoke, chat a bit an just   enjoy one a the finest crafts there is.  

Here we share history, new idears along with some a the finest in traditional smokin.  We share failures an success, happiness over new additions ta our families an the sadness of loosin a loved one er friend.  It truly is a nationwide an international neighborhood.

I wouldn't wanna be anywhere else.

Thanks ta them folks what donate so much a there time runin the finest smokin forum there be on the web.  They deserve far more then we ever give em, hard workin folk who just like us enjoy the craft of creatin a fine product.

Here's ta friends, near an far!


----------



## guvna (Oct 6, 2008)

like ron said earlier; i didn't even own a smoker. now it's all i think about. i really like the view of the fatties too.


----------



## ncdodave (Oct 6, 2008)

I was referred here by someone on another forum camp_cook.com I love good slow BBQ and was told this is the best forum. It is the best BBQ forums hands down! I'm here to learn all I can about smoking different foods, not just meats. It has made me a much better meat and food smoker than I could ever be and I thank EVERYONE!!! Once I learned how everything works I have been able to learn and help others more than I could get from any book. I have ruffled a few feathers and I do appolgize for that. With that said these forums are easy to use and great to learn from weather a person is a pro or new to smoking foods. 
I am so glad I am here as a member. I also answer a lot of questions on Yahoo Answers and refer all people who ask about smoking or bbq here because it is the BEST online resource for meat smoking and bbq!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 6, 2008)

This is one of several forums that I frequent, each one has its own personality and strengths and weaknesses.  I think for me it just comes down to the fact that I enjoy talking/typing about anything smoking related.


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't remember how I found this forum, but the folks here have been very helpful and hopefully I've been able to pass some knowledge along as well.  I had a two year old Charboil that just sat in the garage until I found the mods to it here to make it better...now it works just fine.  I guess if your too old to learn something new your just too old!!  I found out about fatties from this site.....that's worth the $15 and of course Jeff's rub and sauce....which I use all the time!!  Thanks to all who make this a great forum in which to share and learn!!!!


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 6, 2008)

friend from another forum pointed me in this direction after He mentioned smoking a fatty and I wandered how large a joint it was ;-)

I've always been interested in cooking and food. Last couple of years I've got into gourmet grilling big time, planning on going professional next year. 
Had my bradley smoker for about 18 months now. 
It'd seen a  lot of cold smoked salmon and a few nuts and nothing else. 
Been here a few weeks and already the poor things seen summer sausage, trout, fatties, a small butt and some ribs. 
Who knows what it'll have seen by this time next year ? 

What I love the most about this forum is the on-hand 24 hour experience and expertise. That and the fact that there are some serious cooks on the site as well: so far big game cook and bbqgoddess have just knocked my socks off with some of their offerings, and the rest ain't half bad either lol
If I get a question during a smoke I KNOW that there'll be some insomniac in the states smoking half a cow, three pigs and a garden full of jalapeno abt's who'll gladly point me in the right direction. And hell, If I can I'll do the same for them.
Can't honestly think of any other pastime or forum where this would happen in real time :-) 
Some of the ideas and recipes have really opened my eyes - and now I'm planning on adding to the grill menu with a smoked food menu. Just about NOBODY cooks like this in england, I figure I could base a business around fatties alone lol, so with luck this forum will also help me change career as well :-) 

For good or ill - I'm here to stay ;-)


----------



## solar (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the only smoker site I visit, period!!  Everyone here is very helpfull and it's nice to be able to ask a stupid question without having to worry about being snubbed or jabbed.  It's nice to visit a message board without the childish petty arguing.  

I've learned so much in just a couple months here, I never knew I would enjoy smoking as much as I have, and I have everyone on this site that has givin me advice to thank for that.  I believe since I've joined I only missed one weekend of smoking, my Weber kettle that I love dearly has been collecting dust for the last few months.  Without the help of our brothers and sisters on this site, I'd still be grilling hamburgers and chicken breasts (not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## kratzx4 (Oct 6, 2008)

I was looking for smoking recipes when I found SMF joined up July 2007 and have been learning from this fine family every since

Ron my man I would say it made you crazier I mean you smoke anything that will fit in the smoker. I'll bet the neighborhood pets make a wide berth around your house. it wouldnt surprise me to find out that you smoke coffee grounds before brewing. (probably should not have said that)


----------



## shorts (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya know I don't even remember what I was looking for when I found this forum!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I had already been smoking for a few years but thought something wasn't quite right even though everybody loved it....come to find out I was doing it completely wrong...had billowy white smoke kept throwing wood at it humm what else could I do wrong....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Once I mastered the TBS and regulating the temps...WOW is that some good Q!!!  I just did a cook for my Eagles Club where I cooked 240lbs of Pulled Pork...they are still talking about it around town....this was all thanks to the SMF and it's family!  Of course now my wife thinks I'm nuts since I look at everything as a potential smoke!!!


----------



## ronp (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny that you mention that. Actually I did think of that. I drink green tea or else I would have.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 6, 2008)

So ya gonna do the tea?


----------



## erain (Oct 6, 2008)

or at least use in the water pan!!! lol jk ron!!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Oct 6, 2008)

I bet he tries it. might give the tea a whole new tast


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 6, 2008)

ronp, it's all good, remember?

As much stuff as you smoke? I'm thinkin' a fruit wood. Anyone used orange yet? Hmmm...orange smoked tea...wow! No, wait, this would be the ultimate classic...lemon tea!!!!!!!!!!! Give it a shot, ron. C'mon, if anyone can do it, you can. I'm thinkin' foil pouch for about 5 minutes with the pouches seperated by an inch or 2, wait if it's pouches just put it on a smoke rack and, OK, wait, do you use bagged tea? Or straight from a can?
 OK, no problem there, if from the can, do the foil pouch and yer there.

Heck this would be so good. If only I was a tea drinker. Yeah, I'm the coffee killer myself, but, then, I'm still on the work force too, so I have an excuse, lame as it may be...

There's only one law I think we might be breakin': "If you can eat it, smoke it", er, well, s^!t, maybe somebody already got me on this one. Has anyone quit chewing Copenhagen lately, and went to tea for a crutch, instead? Dammit!!! Well, I have heard of it, never tried it, but heard of it.

Anyway, it's all good, and damn good fun, eatin' and drinkin' too!

I'm countin' on you ron. GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## walking dude (Oct 6, 2008)

accidently stumbled across this site, computer locked up, and I CAN"T LEAVE! ! ! ! ! ! !! ! ! 

HELP! ! ! ! !


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 6, 2008)

Dude,  I think all the "Q" drippings has your puter screwed up.  Only SMF key works! Right!

I'm here cause wife can't stand me and I love eating "Q".  Hunting, eating "Q", used to like drink and eat "Q" but................well enough.  I plain just like ya'll here.


----------



## dan of the highlands (Oct 7, 2008)

Well... if I wanted to try roasting some columbian (coffee beans I mean, I'm thinking of you Mr. Aardvark), where would I find raw beans in the states and what wood would I be looking for? Maple maybe? 
It would definitely need to be subtle....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Me and Juan Valdez, we got a thing goin' on...


----------



## dan of the highlands (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, yea, by the way. Why am I here? I'm here to be with the "in" crowd. Just us regular folks here. After working in the city all day, I need some kind of contact with NORMAL people.


----------



## ronp (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh s h i t did I start something? No I wont smoke tea bags or put in the water pan.

You do it Eric and let me know. I am crazy enough.

You guys are just too funny.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 7, 2008)

We do have a member hear that has mentioned smoking and marketing bubble gum in different flavors; hickory, mesquite, etc. This is not his only ingenious thought or contraption he has come up with for smoking, who can guess of whom I speak of?


----------



## justsmoke2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Being here in SMF has made me look like a genius amongst my smoking friends.  lol  I actually found out about this site from another forum.  I have been thru a few sites and this site out does the rest.  Its nice to see what other people have for ideas and if ya don't agree its not held against you.  To see a few made it to Flushing last week is kinda what this place is all about to me.  I couldn't make it cause of Deer Hunting but I do plan on making one sometime.  Besides it makes for great reading at 2 am in the morning.


----------



## ronp (Oct 7, 2008)

No idea, must be before my time, is he still here?


----------



## okie joe (Oct 7, 2008)

I love good Que. stumbled in to try and get some rib rub recipes and BBque sauce recipes...learned just cause ya done it that way for years dont make it right,,,I was King of the white billowing Smoke...my motto was if a little wood was good more was better....thanks to all that have helped....the people here are friendly down to earth and want ya to learn from there good smokes and from their mistakes.neaver heard of a fattie till here and neaver had chatted with so many nice people.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, he still comes through here from time to time.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 7, 2008)

Why am I at SMF? Good question. I guess because it would be just stupid to ignore the best smoking meat forum on the web.






 To Jeff and the great mods on this site. ( not meant as a suck up )


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

TIP: Search for "Geekwithfire"   LOL!


----------



## brandsbay (Oct 7, 2008)

Came across this site while searching for sausage recipes,and joined the same day.Never knew that sites like this even existed.Living in England where smoking is not very popular it is geat to find so many people that are interested in my favourite way to cook.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 7, 2008)

Quite the tip.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 7, 2008)

I hang out here for the simple reason that it is nice to be able to converse with others that share the same interests in foods and preparation methods. I've learned a lot and hopefully taught a little on the way. The general helpful attitude everyone brings here is refreshing also.


----------



## coyote (Oct 7, 2008)

great place..and I love to cook. found this site while looking for a recipe. after reading about smoking for two weeks are so. I bought a smoker a Landmann after many mods that I found here on this site she now purrs. and ribs and other thing have turned out great. my time from work does not allow me to take on other longer task as yet.But that will change when I retire and buy a larger smoker and devote some serious time to smoking.
I will have to buy a computer also. as I do not have one for myself at the house.and the one there is tied up for school and educational purpose for the war department and the brats.
and I learn new neat stuff here. fatties and abt's every one loves them..


----------



## mgwerks (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm here mainly because I want to keep learning regarding all facets of smoking and related topics.  New recipes, smokers, methods - it's all good.  If I can help other from my limited experience, I'm all over that too.  This is a great community and I am looking forward to spending lots of time here.

Mark


----------



## nitrousinfected (Oct 7, 2008)

Found this site through an accidental internet search. Noticed one thing different about this forum than alot of others I have been to. Newbie's, NOOBS, whatever you wanna call new members are treated with respect and are permitted to ask questions. Other forums ( not all food related ) the established members will attack someone new asking questions like a pack of wolves. I have yet to see that here. 

There is a wealth of knowledge here, that people are happy to share. recipes, process, ingenuitey, ideas. Everyone shares their experience, which helps us all. 

I have a passion for cooking in general, the people here helped evolve that into a smoking addiction. Thanks Everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Oct 7, 2008)

Why would Tip want to search for Geekwithfire?  He has enough stuff to do with creating his Happy Hillbilly rubs!!.......


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

We got a bit off track from the original thread for awhile, but it's good reading. A little entertainment never hurts. Like's been said earlier, this place is fun, not just educational!

Thanks everybody!

Eric


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't know Geek was lost!  Jeez, I'll see ifin I can get the guard boys ta find him!  I'm just up ta my ears in work right now er I'd go look fer him myself!


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm here to learn how to boil ribs.........


----------



## richtee (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought it was to teach how? You seemed to have it down last Saturday!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 8, 2008)

hehe amen rich.


----------



## monty (Oct 8, 2008)

Now, boys, be nice!


----------



## stumper210 (Oct 8, 2008)

Smokebuzz said I should check out this site, and after visiting a few others...SMF smokes em all.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 8, 2008)

had i not been here ide be uds less. and i had some of the best grub in years tonight off my new one. just see my sig pic.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, when i first joined here, it was STRESSED, the reason the REST of the members were here to HELP the newbies...........i belive that is rule number 1.

i was a newbie, when i found this place, tho i had been, what i THOUGHT was smoking, for close to 30 years. I found this place, and discovered, i had been wrong all these years........i did put out some good food over those years. But now i turn out GREAT Q! ! !!.....big difference...........


----------



## teeotee (Oct 8, 2008)

I found this site while looking for information on mods for the cgsp .... boy did i ever find it. The people here are the best. Everyone is willing to share, help, have a laugh with you.... or at you ..... depending on the situation 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . It is very much like a big family. 
I done my first all nigther back in sept, dropped into chat and had company through some of the wee hours.

I do wish i had more time to spend here. Right now i have two jobs, two kids in high school sports, two crazy labradors and a an 85 year old farmhouse on almost two acres. I get very little time to dedicate to the fine art of smoking food. 

Want to add a big thanks to Richtee for getting me to use my smoker in the dead of winter here in Iowa back when i first joined. The wife thought i was nuts being outside smoking a beef chuck when it was around 30f outside. I had to be out there splitting firewood anyway so hey .... why not. 


This place definitely rocks .........


----------



## ryf (Oct 8, 2008)

I came to learn more, and find fellow smokers who could show me more..... if I had only learned about fatties, it would all be worth it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thankfully there is so much more info here to keep me occupied, I'll be around a while. (though I won't always post)


----------



## richtee (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I remember that! I think I did a butt starting at 9Â°F right before that ... Takes a little extra effort and fuel, but it's a taste of summer in the dead of winter I think!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah....why NOT smoke in the winter..............LOL.....been doing THAT for years before i found this site.........GOTTA HAVE Q IN WINTER AlSO   !! ! ! ! !


----------



## walking dude (Oct 8, 2008)

you know what i got from this site, better than ANYTHING...(well i DID learn to REALLY smoke here)...........was the abts.........my lord, thats the ONE thing everyone that has tasted my q after finding this place, after really LEARNING to q........was those..........man if i don't make abts at one of my smokes..........i would get SCALPED......for Real! ! ! ! !


----------



## cman95 (Oct 10, 2008)

When I log on to SMF it is like going to a family reunion "eating meeting".



Anyway....this is where all the cool kids hangout!!


----------



## 13spicerub (Oct 10, 2008)

i'm here for the $1 drafts and free buffet during halftime


----------

